# Half term highs



## Redkite (Feb 22, 2014)

So much for a relaxing half term break - diabetes has been a complete p in the a!  My son's waking levels have gone from 5-6's the previous week to double figures this week.  Starting the day high just puts the whole day out, so he has only had two or three "normal" BGs all week . This is despite his TDD being DOUBLE what it was last week!  He hasn't been particularly inactive (in fact has probably done more than on a normal weekend, AND he has been running a weekend/hol basal pattern, but nevertheless I have had to make huge increases to both basal and bolus insulin.  This will cause problems next week when he is back at school and everything starts to crash.  How I wish we could have some proper time off.....


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2014)

My goodness, what a contrast!  I hope things settle down and that the transition back to school patterns is less fraught!


----------



## Bloden (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry you haven't had a relaxing half-term. Who'd have thought going to school would require so much energy?! Hope things are back to normal soon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 22, 2014)

Is your son growing again or hormone change due to his age?


----------



## Redkite (Feb 22, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Is your son growing again or hormone change due to his age?


Who can say?!!!  All I can do is react to the numbers and keep increasing the insulin!  He had a surprise 4.1 an hour ago, but then I discovered he'd forgotten to eat half his breakfast - that is extremely unusual though


----------



## Copepod (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll be honest, Redkite, my blood glucose levels still take me by surprise occasionally - but, last week's nordic skiing, and yesterday's 50 mile round trip driving, which involved collecting a double futon from a Freecycler (had help getting from donor getting it into car, but haven't yet transfered to my house, as I had to clear a space in living room; car can only get to 100m from front door, so will carry each of 3 wooden parts, then use wheelbarrow for matteress), then having tea with friends I haven't seen for ages, partly because we both moved houses in the past few months, are the things that make life fun. 
After all the furniture moving, I'll be running in woods this afternoon 

Sure, I try to keep my blood glucose levels under control, but it's not the only thing in life.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 22, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Who can say?!!!  All I can do is react to the numbers and keep increasing the insulin!  He had a surprise 4.1 an hour ago, but then I discovered he'd forgotten to eat half his breakfast - that is extremely unusual though



Yep you are quite right all you can do is react to the numbers.
My basal with stay fairly normal for weeks then............. bang it has to be increased by anything from 5 - 10 units. It will stay like that for a few weeks then down it will go again. Slight problem though the drop or rise doesn't happen at the same time slot. It's a right royal pain in the arse  Only good thing is life is easier on a pump.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 22, 2014)

Copepod said:


> Sure, I try to keep my blood glucose levels under control, but it's not the only thing in life.



Thanks Copepod and Sue for your replies.  Yes I'm sure it would be much harder without the pump!  He's had a varied week - helped in the garden, spent time with a friend, been for a long walk at a local nature reserve, seen Robocop at the cinema, been shopping for new shoes (his feet have certainly been growing -??? ), and yesterday a day out at Portsmouth Historic Dockyard.  So he's had a lot of fun in spite of nuisance BGs!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear you've had a frustrating week (off? ) - I wonder too if there are other elements thrown in for good measure to keep you both on your toes - hormones and all. Not easy and looks like he's still managed to do lots of nice things - so well done. 

Its afternoons into early evening that are a contrast here to school days with a higher basal needed. 

Best of luck for a smoother week back to school


----------



## bev (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Redkite,


If your son is anything like Alex I would say this is growth/hormone related.Alex went from a TDD of 35 units per day to 70 and above almost overnight from this age and it hasnt stopped! Fasten your seatbelts your in for the bumpy ride of teenage years - good luck! Actually we had clinic the other day and Alex's HBA1C was 7.2 which isnt too bad considering he has grown again! Consultant said he wished all teenagers could get such decent levels whilst growing so we must be doing something right. Just keep following the numbers and increasing as you go - it might seem scary at times - at least I found it a bit scary almost doubling overnight but now we just adjust adjust adjust and take no notice of the actual increaseBev

p.s. Alex does tons of skateboarding and ultmate frizbee and it helps a lot with levels which might be why we are seeing OK Hba1c's


----------



## Copepod (Feb 22, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Thanks Copepod and Sue for your replies.  Yes I'm sure it would be much harder without the pump!  He's had a varied week - helped in the garden, spent time with a friend, been for a long walk at a local nature reserve, seen Robocop at the cinema, been shopping for new shoes (his feet have certainly been growing -??? ), and yesterday a day out at Portsmouth Historic Dockyard.  So he's had a lot of fun in spite of nuisance BGs!



Really glad to hear about his exciting week. I remember a long minibus trip from Birmingham to Portsmouth Naval Dockyard as a Sea Ranger in my teenage years (before diabetes) - HMS Victory, Royal Marines Museum etc. The next time I visited Portsmouth, it 2004 was to collect skulls & skin samples of dead reindeer, plus bags of grass and beetles that we'd collected on a youth expedition to South Georgia in Dec 2003 (with diabetes, no pump).


----------

